# Palmerston North 2016 (New Zealand)



## jbrungar (Aug 1, 2016)

Palmerston North 2016 will take place on Sunday 25th of September 2016 in Palmerston North, New Zealand.

See https://www.speedcubing.nz/event/palmerston-north-2016 for more details and registration.


----------

